# [UK] Initiative gegen Smartphone-Malware: "Wie viel werden sie dieses Mal ergaunern?"



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2012)

http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/News...ms-industry-to-tackle-smartphone-malware.aspx



> PhonepayPlus, the UK regulator of premium rate telephone services (PRS), today hosted a summit involving the mobile industry, internet security experts, law enforcement bodies and GetSafeOnline to tackle the emerging threat of PRS malware attacks on smartphones. The summit was the first meeting of its kind and agreed to take steps to develop greater intelligence sharing between industry, regulators and law enforcement to help early detection and disruption of mobile malware attacks. The summit also agreed on the importance of ensuring that consumers are properly informed about malware risks and the appropriate steps they can take to help protect themselves.
> (...)
> "We know our customers enjoy the many innovative services and products that smartphones open the door to. *What we have agreed today will help us to protect our customers and ensure that malware merchants do not get a foothold in the UK market*"


 
El Gringo kommentiert dies auf "The Scream" absolut passend:


> Dialer Fraud
> 
> Like the tens/hundreds of millions that was stolen from the UK 'consumer' and went into the pockets of the UK telecoms industry.
> 
> ...


Trotzdem ist man in UK mal wieder weiter als bei uns. Hat die Bundesnetzagentur denn überhaupt schon *bemerkt*, dass es Smartphone-Malware gibt?


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hat die Bundesnetzagentur denn überhaupt schon *bemerkt*, dass es
> 
> Smartphone-
> Malware
> gibt?


Mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass die BNetzA weder von dem einen noch dem anderen was weiß.


----------



## greengrow (25 Mai 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/may/25/android-users-angry-birds-malware?newsfeed=true

25 May 2012



> Nearly 1,400 UK Android smartphone users have been hit by premium-rate phone scams that cost them up to £15 when they opened fake versions of game apps including Angry Birds, Assassin's Creed and Cut the Rope.





> PhonePayPlus, the premium-rate regulator, prevented the money being paid to the scammers, and this week fined a Latvian company called A1 Agregator £50,000 after more than a thousand mobile users in the UK were hit by the fraud, which used faked versions of popular apps


 


> *The scam targeted users in 18 countries, including* the UK, Italy, France, Israel, *Germany*, Russia, Azerbaijan, Armenia, Georgia, Czech Republic, Poland, Kazakhstan, Belarus, Latvia, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Ukraine and Estonia. Lookout identified six different developer names that had been used to post the apps. By using different developers, the scammers would have longer to evade Google's and Lookout's security scanning, and could hope to get more downloads and revenue.
> 
> "These apps had coding to affect 18 countries and can be seen as part of an experiment to see where these attacks may be successful in delivering revenue," said a spokesperson for PhonePayPlus.
> 
> A1 Agregator has been ordered to refund the money taken to everyone who was scammed by a repayment to their mobile phone bills.



and did PhonepayPlus pass on any 'cross border cooperation' warning to BNetzA?  Did BNetzA pro-actively prevent the German consumer from being robbed? 
.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2012)

Oh, the German BNetzA did learn their lesson from ICSTIS/PP+: Talking about consumer protection is enough. I fear that BnetzA does not have any clue about malicious apps.
http://www.golem.de/news/schadsoftw...-birds-sms-muss-strafe-zahlen-1205-92074.html


> Ein Start der kostenlosen App versendet eine Kurznachricht per SMS an eine Premium-Rufnummer von A1. Die Kosten betragen stolze 15 Pfund, also fast 19 Euro. Dabei unterdrückt die App den Versand, damit der Nutzer keinen Verdacht schöpft. Allein in Großbritannien wurde mit 1.391 Mobilfunkrufnummern ein Umsatz von 27.850 Pfund generiert. Zahlen für die weltweit Geschädigten nennt Phonepayplus nicht.


 
Is thios the right "A1 Agregator Limited" here?
http://www.chargebackforum.com/de/third-party-billing-solutions/2505-new-sms-billing.html

(There's also an UK company, apparently a shelf company, named "A1 Agregator Limited")

Try googling their German contact number +4917681039784 
Try getting their whois at denic.de (aonebill.de)
Their German representative (Chr... Gl...) is working at a well known Law Company in Bonn (Sch...m... & R...). They had and have clients we know or... should know.

The russian domains seem to be related to a company"Mobile Innovations Ltd"
http://whois-search.ru/org/all/asc/20/1/"Mobile_Innovations",_Ltd.html

Googling the phone number will give more hints.
http://www.whoisentry.com/domain/a1-systems.com
http://www.mobiset.ru/articles/text/?id=3306

-->
http://whois-search.ru/domain/all/asc/20/1/alt1.html
-->
and so on

Possibly there is a link to the German city of Mainz, but that's unsure.

???
http://bgp.he.net/AS196715#_whois


----------



## greengrow (26 Mai 2012)

> (There's also an UK company, apparently a shelf company, named "A1 Agregator Limited")


yes the UK is a nice safe place to register your 'global' business.

https://secure.creditgate.com/search/search.aspx?AP=&CompanyID=05223316&CompanyType=L

COMPANY NAME CHANGED AVENSAR TRADING LIMITED CERTIFICATE ISSUED ON 11/07/09

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/premium-sms-versteckt-in-freeware-appeninen-80888.36225/


if they are copying the UK fraud in each European country then this fraud is truly massive
http://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourc...f.,cf.osb&fp=5c37ccd3c94b846&biw=1440&bih=809


----------

